# Schacherteich in Vitis



## Anaconda1983 (11. Januar 2011)

hallo liebe boarder,

Wir fahren ende Juli am Schacherteich und ich brauche eure erfahrung um dort einige große zu fangen.
Könnt ihr mir ein paar tips geben welche Boilies am Schacherteich fängig sind.
eventuell vielleicht noch bisschen mehr über den see zu erzählen, was angelplätze angeht usw...
Ihr währt mir eine große hilfe.

danke schon mal vorraus,

grüße anaconda#h


----------



## rob (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schacherteich in Vitis*

servus!

eventuell hilft dir der beitrag weiter:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=60423&highlight=schacherteich

lg rob


----------



## Anaconda1983 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schacherteich in Vitis*



rob schrieb:


> servus!
> 
> eventuell hilft dir der beitrag weiter:
> 
> ...


 

ok danke ich schau mal rein...#h


----------

